# VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels?



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

I just got a set of ATS Type 10 wheels and I want to put VW center caps in them. How do I know if they fit, and where can I order them? Thanks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (sidewinder)*

you'll be pretty hard pressed to find a vw centercap that will fit any aftermarket wheel.... sure there are a few wheels out there that will work, but by in large, they don't really exist. 
if you measure the hole in the center of the wheel in mm's you can find out the size cap you need. then you can check out ebay, the classifieds here, or definatly your dealer. problem is, that i don't think that the dealer knows what size the caps are, just what factory wheels they fit... so that can be a problem. i know that there have been postings on this before, search and maybe IM the creator. there was one guy who modified a set of new caps to fit some rota wheels a year or so ago... 
good luck, post pics if you getem workin.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (Feyd)*

I'm going to take one of my aftermarket caps to my friend at the dealer, and see if any of the VW ones match up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomadman (May 2, 2003)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (sidewinder)*

im running something similar to these. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...67687


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (turbomadman)*

yeah I ran across some of these in the classifieds...might work if the diameter matches, I'll have to measure.


----------



## dominoSnow (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (sidewinder)*

sidewinder: I pulled off a vw 17" Long Beach wheel cap and measured it...it is 56mm or 1/16" shy of 2.25", if this helps. The ebay link said those stickers were only 1.5" which is only 39mm...pretty small. I know the Borbet wheels I'm looking at have a 2.25" center cap but a set of Fondmetals I'm also looking at only have a 50mm cap...hope this helps... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what size are you center caps on your ATS's?


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (dominoSnow)*

I haven't measured them yet, thanks for the measurements. I'm sure that will help once I figure out what size mine are.


----------



## turbomadman (May 2, 2003)

*Re: VW center caps - do they fit all aftermarket wheels? (sidewinder)*

the guy on ebay carries/makes all different sizes and colors


----------

